# TiVO Bolt Will Not Connect



## johndoedoes (Oct 10, 2015)

I've switched back and forth between my WiFi and MoCA network to see what I like better. 

Now my TiVO will NOT connect to anything. Wifi won't work (it always did) and now the MoCA won't connect. 

I get NO7 and NO2 errors all the time. Do I need to reset the TiVO or reset my network?

Thanks


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Have you tried restarting the Bolt? That's what I would try first.


----------



## johndoedoes (Oct 10, 2015)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Have you tried restarting the Bolt? That's what I would try first.


Restarting it worked. Would you mind trying that on yours?

Connect to WiFi then MoCA (or vice-versa) and try going back to the original network settings.

I always have to restart it.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

johndoedoes said:


> Restarting it worked. Would you mind trying that on yours?
> 
> Connect to WiFi then MoCA (or vice-versa) and try going back to the original network settings.
> 
> I always have to restart it.


I don't have a Bolt, but this exact same thing happens on my base Roamio. I have to restart it when switching from WiFi to ethernet (or vice-versa).


----------

